# Special Edition G82 M4 Coming!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Contact me if you are a serious prospect for this collectible BMW.

Take advantage of a special opportunity to grab a very limited special edition M4 that is the result of a partnership between BMW M and the lifestyle brand Kith!


----------



## WHOHASTHEKEYS2MYBIMMER (Oct 25, 2020)

Jon Shafer said:


> Contact me if you are a serious prospect for this collectible BMW.
> 
> Take advantage of a special opportunity to grab a very limited special edition M4 that is the result of a partnership between BMW M and the lifestyle brand Kith!
> 
> View attachment 1013304
























SIZE LARGE & XL 4 SALE


----------



## dirhong (Nov 16, 2020)

[QUOTE = "Jon Shafer, 게시 : 13456381, 회원 : 3"]
이 수집 가능한 BMW에 대한 진지한 개선이라면 저에게 연락하십시오.

BMW M과 라이프 스타일 브랜드 Kith의 조합의 결과 인 매우 한정된 스페셜 에디션 M4를 얻을 수있는 특별한 기회를 활용!

[ATTACH = full] 1013304 [/ ATTACH]
[/ 인용문]

I drew the M4


----------

